# 2018 Rogue Warning Lights



## RParada12 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a 2018 Rogue recently while driving a sudden warning pops up (not long enough for me to read it) and I hear the doors unlock and unlock. I think also the hazard lights flash. First time it happened was over railroad tracks. So I stopped checked doors and drove again. Then it happened going on an uphill ramp. Anyone with this issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a device called a BCM (Body Control Module) that controls/monitors the various functions such as door locking/unlocking, exterior lighting control, etc. The BCM is located under the dash on the driver's side. There may be a loose harness connector on the BCM.


----------

